# Feste Höhe einer kompletten Seite festlegen



## 2Pac (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hätte es gerne, dass eine Seite 0 Pixel Rand nach oben bzw. unten hat, so dass das Pagebild komplett die Page einnimmt, ohne dass unten ein Rand von ein paar Pixeln ist der noch Hintergrundfarbe.

Denn ich möchte gerne z.b. einen Hintergrund für eine Page haben, welche komplett von oben bis unten durchläuft.

Ist soetwas in HTML möglich, wenn ja wie ? Muss ich dabei eventuell etwas beachten?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für alle Hilfen. Wenn es das Thema eventuell schon gibt , entschuldigung. Dann postet mir bitte einfach den Link und ich lese dort nach.

Danke

MfG 2Pac


----------



## cameeel (22. Januar 2005)

Füg im <body> tag einfach folgendes ein:


```
<body leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" topmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
```


----------



## 2Pac (22. Januar 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antowort


----------



## soraxdesign (23. Januar 2005)

Besser aber mit 


```
<body style="margin:0px">
```

W3C konform


----------



## Gumbo (23. Januar 2005)

Noch besser wäre Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<body style="margin:0; padding:0">
```


----------



## 2Pac (23. Januar 2005)

Danke Danke


----------

